# 40 - Did you do long or short protocol?



## bellasolis (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

Have done 2 cycles now with 2 different clinics in Denmark. Both short protocols, first with Gonal f (7 eggs, zero fert), 2nd cycle with Menapur (9 eggs, did 50:50 donor sperm, 1 fert with husband - no transfer).

Danish clinic suggested long protocol next time. Have been in touch with Serum who said they would do short with Menapur again, due to age etc. IS there any point doing same protocol again when results are so bad.. Did any of you do a long protocol at 40?


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi bellasolis, 

I have done twice short protocol with Gonal, first time was on very low dose (150) as I was very scared of all the IVF lark, it was kind of trial one. Managed to get only 5 eggs from which 4 were immature, 1 fertilised and I got pregnant but miscarried. 
Second round on Gonal short protocol, got 14 eggs, 12 fertilised 6 made it to day 5. 1 was put back in, got pregnant, but again miscarried, later found out it was trisomy 15. 2 were frozen, which later were both BFN and 3 were not suitable for freezing. 

Now doing my third cycle, change of clinics, new doctor, again short protocol, but with Menopur. Not sure about the results yet, as I just started to inject yesterday. 

My friend (42 years old) did 1 short cycle with Menopur, got 2 eggs, 1 fertilised, then did long one with Menopur and got exactly the same results. My doctor says there is not a massive difference and he was happy for me to be on short cycle in the new clinic as well. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------

